# WHOO!! bunny news *baby update*



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

okay so i waited a week ( no one hit me.. i wanted to make sure they lived before i told you)

MY GC tan doe had 3 babies last sunday! they are all blacks too, which is awesome for me..though megan wanted a blue, told her to buy one. 

anyway.. along with that fun

I finished my doe maneater.. she's now a GC (well pending anyway) with 5 legs, all from different judges. and shes pregnant with my hopefuls for nationals in san diego this year!

and megans doe trouble won her first leg ever yesterday!!

all kinds of fun.. heres the girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

sounds like you've been busy SDK.....congrats ...your bunnies are doing very well ...all the way around... :leap: great news... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

and of course the babies

thanks pam! i'm really excited with how they're going.. and nationals is the first week of november! so i'm super stoked.

and a friend has reserved two kits .. one from this litter and one from maneaters.. 80 bucks each too!

but the one downside is i have to sell some goatie extras.. so 6 to go.. but 4 are wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

they are real nice......... :greengrin:

But man ....they breed like rabbits...LOL :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

rabbits taste good too :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

but..... they are to purty to eat ... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

those one r yep.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

nope.. i'd eat them if i had to.. but when i can get 80 bucks a pop.. why eat them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

now that....... is smart thinking.... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

:clap: nice! tans are amazing.

i havent seen any up here though...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

Congrats and gorgeous rabbits!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

Congratulations very pretty/handsome ones you have there. Little ones are adorable, and some already sold-that's super. :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

if only the goats were the same way :wink:

lol.. I want to keep two out of each litter till nationals so i have stock to show and sell there.. but demand here is really high here for tans.. I can only think of 4 breeders in the whole state with stock that wins big.

me, my friend allen, my friend steve, and my friend pat.

but they're catching on really fast

alaska.. you could be the first in alaska with tans! lol there's a super awesome breeder in oregon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

Oh yes... it sure would be nice... if the goats were the same way... :wink:

wow SDK......sounds like you've got it made...with the bunnies....congrats..... :leap:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

What kidn of rabbit is that again?? We also need rabbit for our zoo.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*



SDK said:


> lol.. I want to keep two out of each litter till nationals so i have stock to show and sell there..


Does it benefit you more to keep them for nationals, than to sell them now with demand high? Obviously, you have to have some for show, but would you go below the two you plan to keep? Any shows before nationals-this is going to be exciting to see how it goes?!?!?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

corax - they are called tans, or american tans.. but i don't think you'd want one in a petting zoo, they really dislike alot of handling

at nationals i want to be able to compete, so the more i show, the higher my chances. and prices are usually higher at nationals.

we have ALOT! of shows before then lol.. In may our club is holding 6 shows in two days. theres 3 in juneone in july, two in august, and 3 in september. we try to stay away from the hot summer months to avoid overheating.. so i'll probably show the may show.. skip june do the one in july ( its a fair and they pay big!) and then nothing till nationals.

our average litter is three, and i'll only keep two if they really catch my eye or something.
my next litter is out of my maneater, so i may actually keep all of that litter and only one from this one

oh and these ones names are:
Widow Haven's Toxic
Widow Haven's Poision
and Widow Haven's Venom


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*



SDK said:


> and prices are usually higher at nationals.


 I thought that might be the case. I find this very interesting, so thanks for answering my questions. Good luck at the shows and keep us posted on how it goes. Looking forward to Maneater's litter too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WHOO!! bunny news*

well the babies are 16 days old today!! they opened their eyes this weekend, which was a little behind scheduel.. but they are sooo cute!!

now that i have a job.. i get to buy caging soon too!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....they are really cute........ :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw, cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww!

Wow....some very nice bunnies you have, and to be able to show them is something else, sounds like you have a good thing going in their favor!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, so cute to see them growing. Their ears and faces are just too precious!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the babies are 3 weeks old today and started playing outside the box.. so very cute to see three little ones sprinting around the cage!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that must be fun to watch........ :wink:


----------

